# دعوة للمناقشة حول المواصفات القياسية لحديد التسليح



## رزق حجاوي (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء ممن لدية كود الفحوصات الكيميائية لحديد التسليحGrade 60 حسب ASTM
Chemical Analysis for Steel Reinforcement as ASTM
نسبة الكربون C
بسبة الكبريت sulfur
الفسفور phosphorus
وهل صحيح ان المواصفات الامريكية ASTM لم تحدد نسبة الكبربون.
حيث ان نسبة الكربون حسب BS محدده لحديد Grade 60 بمقدار 0.25%
مع الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (21 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الرجاء ممن لدية كود الفحوصات الكيميائية لحديد التسليحgrade 60 حسب astm
> chemical analysis for steel reinforcement as astm
> نسبة الكربون c
> ...



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
فيما يلي نسخة من:
1- astm a615-04 "standard specification fordeformed and plain carbon steel bars for concrete reinforcement"
2- astm a0184m-01 " standard specification for welded dformed steel bar mats for concrete reinforcement"
3- ansi/aws d1.4 -98" structural welding code-reinforcing steel "
مع التنويه الى أن ansi/aws d1.4 هو الكود المعتمد للحام التسليح في الكود الأمريكي
aci 318-08-12.4.3.3 وفي الكود astm a615
وفي الكود الأول a615-04 توجد حدود للفوسفوريس 0.06 "الفقرة 6.1" ولا يوجد حدود للكربون
كما أن الجدول 5.2 في الكود ansi/aws d1.4 في الصفحة 19 واللذي يحدد الحد الأدنى للتسخين المسبق قبل اللحام حسب نسبة الكربون وفيه نسب كربون عالية مقبولة
ولعله من أهم الفروق في مواصفات حديد التسليح بين الكود البريطاني والأمريكي هي نسبة الكربون وهي اهم سبب للخلافات في المواقع عند تغيير مصدر التسليح لأي سبب


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
> فيما يلي نسخة من:
> 1- astm a615-04 "standard specification fordeformed and plain carbon steel bars for concrete reinforcement"
> 2- astm a0184m-01 " standard specification for welded dformed steel bar mats for concrete reinforcement"
> ...


السلام عليكم
اشكرك الاستاذ حسان على سرعة الاجابة والرد.
كما قلت ايضا انت فالموواصفات الامريكية ASTM لا تذكر اطلاقا نسبة الكربون مع العلم انها محدده في الكود البريطاني بشكل واضح 0.25% .
وهذا خلاتف حصل بيني وبين المقاول على هذا الموضوع بالنحديد بخصوص الحديد التركي (والذي وللاسف جلب المشاكل للاستشاريين )حيث تكون نسبة الكربون فيه بحدود 0.35 الى 0.40% وهي اعلى بكثير من المسموح به في الكود البريطاني.
وكذلك يلاحظ ان Yield Strength And Tensile Streng قريبين من بعضهما
Yield Strenth =522 to 605 N/mm2
Tensile Strength =651 to 714 N/mm2
بينما المطلوب Yield=420
اما الاستطالة Elongation=11 to 19%
والنتائج للحديد الاردني تختلف كليا عن هذا 
Yield =440 to 499
Tensil = 685 to 770
Elongation =13-19.5%

فكما تلاحظ الاختلاف الكبير في yield وهذا عائد لنسبة الكبربون في الحديد ؟؟. وتظر مشكلة yield المرتفع في حالتين

عند ثني القضبان bendibg حيث تظهر تشققات في الحديد بسي قساورة الحديد وعدم وجود المرونة الكافية.
عند حصول الانهيار في المباني بسبب عدم قدرة المقطع الانشائي عن تحمل الاحمال في لابصل في الجسور Deflection او تشوهات في الحديد والاتي تعطي انذارا بوجود خلل وان يحصل الانهيار المفاجئ بسبب ان الحديد brittle
ولكن وللاسف الشديد نسبة الكربون محددة في الكود الامريكي وانما يستعيض عن ذلك من خلال متطلبات التشوهة Strain والتي يجب الا تزيد عن 0.50% وبالتالي لا يكفي ان يتم اعطاء النتائج السابقة اعلاه لتحديد بل يجب تحديد مقدار التشوه strain 
The strain shall be 0.5 % of gage length for Grade 40 [280] and Grade 60 [420]
and shall be 0.35 % of gage length for Grade 75 [520]. When material is furnished in coils​
اتمنى على الاستاذ حسان ان يصححني اذا اخطأت.
مع جزيل الشكر​


----------



## حسان2 (21 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك الاستاذ حسان على سرعة الاجابة والرد.
> كما قلت ايضا انت فالموواصفات الامريكية ASTM لا تذكر اطلاقا نسبة الكربون مع العلم انها محدده في الكود البريطاني بشكل واضح 0.25% .
> وهذا خلاتف حصل بيني وبين المقاول على هذا الموضوع بالنحديد بخصوص الحديد التركي (والذي وللاسف جلب المشاكل للاستشاريين )حيث تكون نسبة الكربون فيه بحدود 0.35 الى 0.40% وهي اعلى بكثير من المسموح به في الكود البريطاني.
> ...



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي 
من المفروض أن يتم تصنيع حديد التسليح وفق مواصفات معينة, واشهر مواصفتين متبعتين في العالم هما ASTM a615 والمواصفة البريطانية BS4449 وكل منهما مواصفة متكاملة لا يجوز الأخذ ببعضها وترك بعضها الآخر, وعندما يعتمد كود معين مواصفة معينة "كالكود الأمريكي ACI 318-08 أو البريطاني BS 8110 " فهو يراعي في تفاصيله هذه المواصفة, لذلك من المفروض اتباع تفاصيل الكود المناسب للتسليح المصنع وفق المواصفة المرافقة له , بمعنى آخر لا يصح اتباع التفاصيل "ثني وخلافها" الواردة في الكود البريطاني على تسليح مصنع وفق ASTM A615 ,hgu والعكس صحيح.
الـ ِASTM A615 لم يحدد نسبة عليا للكربون ولكنه حدد شروط كثيرة أخرى "نسبة الفوسوفر, نسبة التطاول, قابلية الثني ...." 
اذا كان التسليح التركي مصنع وفق هذا الكود أو أي كود آخر فيجب اجراء التجارب الموافقة للكود ومن ثم اتباع التفاصيل المناسبة, التجارب اللازمة وطريقة اجراءها وفق ASTM A 615 مشروحة ومحددة في ASTM A370 "مرفق نسخة منه"
وعلى سبيل المثال هذه هي الجداول التي تحدد نسبة التطاول وقابلية الثني وفق AATM A615










وقد تعرضت لتجارب كثيرة وخلافات مع الاستشاريين "كوني ممثل شركة مقاولات" بهذا الشأن وكان الحكم بيننا دائما المفاهيم التي وضحتها في السطور السابقة وكنا دائما نصل الى اتفاق وفقا لها
مع تحياتي وتقديري لجهودك المتواصلة في هذا الملتقى


----------



## رزق حجاوي (21 مايو 2009)

*استكمال موضوع على الحديد التركي*



> من المفروض أن يتم تصنيع حديد التسليح وفق مواصفات معينة, واشهر مواصفتين متبعتين في العالم هما ASTM a615 والمواصفة البريطانية BS4449 وكل منهما مواصفة متكاملة لا يجوز الأخذ ببعضها وترك بعضها الآخر, وعندما يعتمد كود معين مواصفة معينة "كالكود الأمريكي ACI 318-08 أو البريطاني BS 8110 " فهو يراعي في تفاصيله هذه المواصفة, لذلك من المفروض اتباع تفاصيل الكود المناسب للتسليح المصنع وفق المواصفة المرافقة له , بمعنى آخر لا يصح اتباع التفاصيل "ثني وخلافها" الواردة في الكود البريطاني على تسليح مصنع وفق ASTM A615 ,hgu والعكس صحيح.
> الـ ِASTM A615 لم يحدد نسبة عليا للكربون ولكنه حدد شروط كثيرة أخرى "نسبة الفوسوفر, نسبة التطاول, قابلية الثني ...."
> اذا كان التسليح التركي مصنع وفق هذا الكود أو أي كود آخر فيجب اجراء التجارب الموافقة للكود ومن ثم اتباع التفاصيل المناسبة, التجارب اللازمة وطريقة اجراءها وفق ASTM A 615 مشروحة ومحددة في ASTM A370 "مرفق نسخة منه"
> وعلى سبيل المثال هذه هي الجداول التي تحدد نسبة التطاول وقابلية الثني وفق AATM A615


السلام عليكم
اشكر الاستاذ حسان على متابعة الرد ، وانا اتفق معك على انه اذا تمت الفحوصات لحديد التسليح وتفاصيل حديد التسليح الانشائي متبعة نفس الكود فلن يحصل مشكلة ،ولكن الذي يحدث ان هذه المعلومة الدقيقة غير واضحة ومعلومة لدى كثير من المهندسين المصممين ومهندسين الاشراف ومن يصعون المواصفات .
فنجد ان المواصفات منقولة ابا عن جد من مواصفات او مكاتب اخرى اخرى اجنبية وفي العادة تكون امريكية وخصوصا في منطقة الخليج ونجد ان المصمم في اغلب الاحيان يعتمد المواصفات البريطانية BS في تفاصيل حديد التسليح لانها اسهل من الناحية العملية .وتجد التصميم الانشائي يعتمد الكود الامريكي او كود اخر ومن هنا نجد التناقضات .
فالمشكلة ظهرت بشكل واضح عندما طرح في الاسواء حديد من خارج المنطقة اي بدخول الحديد الروسي او ما يسمى الاوكراني احيانا ومن بعد دخل الحديد الصيني واخيرا الحديد التركي وعند الانتباه لنسبة الكربون في الحديد بدأت تحدث المشاكل والنزاعات بين المهندسين في القطاعين الاستشاري والمقاولين فتجدهم مهندسي المقاول يتمسوكن بنص الكود الامريكي بان نسبة الكربون في الحديد ليس لها حدود معينة وانما المحدد نسبة الفسفور وتجدها في جميع انواع الحديد من الدول التي تم ذكرها مطابقة لهذا الشرط في الكود الامريكي 0.06% .
واذا نظرنا الى الحديد المصنع في الدول العربية نجده يحقق شرط الكود البريطاني بنسة المواد الداخلة في التركيب الكيميائي لحديد التسليح وخصوصا الكربون وكذلك يحقق شروط الكود الامريكي بشروط الثني Bending والاستطالة Elogation وبالتي لم يكن هناك مشكلة يختلف عليها.

وحتى تعم الفائدة بشكل اكبر اتمنى ممن لدية فحوصات لحديد التسليح ( الكيميائية - اختبار الشد والثني وغيرها ) Grade 40 & Grade 60 حيث يتم ذكر البلد واسم المصنع اذا امكن ومن ثم سيتم عمل جداول لهذه المواصفات ومقارنتها حسب الكود الامريكي والبريطاني .
وان شاء الله يوم السبت سأضع الجدول على الاكسل حيث يتم تعبئتة من الاخوة ممن لديه هذه الفحوصات.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لا يسعني الا ان اشكر ادارة المنتدى والقائمين عليه ولجميع المراقبين اللذين يتابعون ما ينشر في المنتدى.
اشكرهم على طرح موضوع المواصفات والحديد الذي ينتج ويستورد من خارج الدول العربية.
وفي هذا النقاش يمثل استاذنا المهندس حسان وجهة نظر المقاولين لما له من خبرة طويله في هذا المجال وعزارة علم نفعنا الله جميعا بعلمة وان شاء الله حتى تكون كفة الميزان متكافئة ٍسأتحدث بوجهة نظر الاستشاري في هذا الموضوع .
وان شاء الله يكون هذا النقاش نافعا للجميع لتصحيح بعض الاخطاء الموروثة سابقا والتي لا تستند لسند علمي وهندسي.
واقولها بصراحة اننى من خلال النقاش السابق كثير من المعلومات كانت غائبة عني فجزالله استاذنا حسان على الردود القيمة.


----------



## حسان2 (22 مايو 2009)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
اذا أردنا مناقشة الخلافات التي تنجم عادة بين المقاولين والاستشاريين بشأن مواصفات حديد التسليح المورد الى الموقع ومطابقته للمواصفات فأنا أرى أن الموضوع يجب أن ننظر له من وجهة نظر هندسية بحتة بغض النظر عن مواقع تواجدنا أكان في طرف المقاول او الاستشاري, فكل منا قد يكون اليوم في طرف وغدا في طرف آخر وفي النهاية كل الأطراف تعمل لانجاز المشروع بأحسن وجه وأقل التكاليف
ولعل أهم أسباب الخلاف بشكل عام هو نقص المعلومات والخبرة في هذا المجال لدى طرف أو آخر مما يترك للحيرة والخوف أن يتحكمو في القرارات
فالموضوع من وجهة نظري بسيط, فمواصفات أي مشروع التي تم التعاقد وفقا لها تنص على اتباع كود معين ومواصفة معينة لحديد التسليح وكذلك للمشروع ككل وأحيانا تترك حرية الاختيار بين أكثر من كود لبعض الحالات
وبالتالي فاذا كانت المواصفات قد حددت مثلا الكود الأمريكي كمرجعية للمشروع ومواصفات حديد التسليح فعلى المقاول توريد حديد تسليح مصنع وفق هذه المواصفات واعداد المخططات التنفبذية وفقا له "shop drawings" , واذا كان هذا النوع من حديد التسليح غير متوفر في الأسواق لأي سبب واقترح المقاول توريد نوع آخر مصنع وفق كود آخر, فالمهم في عذا الوضع أولا معرفة مواصفات الحديد المنوي توريده ومع أي كود يتطابق ومن ثم مقارنته مع وثائق المشروع واجراء التعديلات اللازمة في تفاصيل التسليح بما يتناسب مع المواصفات الفعلية. 
ولكن ما يحدث أحيانا أن بعض المقاولين او الاستشاريين لا يضم فريق عملهم مهندسين ذوو خبرة في هذا المجال مما يجعلهم يقعون في الحيرة ويتخذون احيانا قرارات متسرعة لا تخدم مصلحة المشروع من حيث جودة التنفيذ وسرعة انجاز العمل وتحقيقه متطلبات التصميم.
وفي بعض الحالات قد يكون التسليح الموصف متوقرا ولكن يوجد في الأسواق حديد تسليح من مصدر آخر كلفته أقل بشكل ملحوظ, ويرغب المقاول في استعماله لتوفير تكاليفه, وفي هذه الحالة يكون للموضوع شقين:
1- شق فني يمكن حله كما ذكرت سابقا
2- وشق تعاقدي يعطي الحق لممثل المالك بالاصرار على استعمال التسليح الموصف ويمكن أحيانا الاتفاق على حل وسط في أحقية الاستفادة من التوفير الحاصل, طبعا مع مراعاة الالتزام بالشروط الفنية التي تؤمن متطلبات التصميم 
وفي الختام لعله من المهم في كل فريق عمل سواء كان للمقاول او الاستشاري او المكتب الدارس أن يضم مهندسين يغطون الخبرات التي يحتاجها العمل وبمعنى آخر يضم مهندسين من أجيال مختلفة يؤمنون الحيوية والخبرة ومواكبة كل جديد في نفس الوقت . 
مع تحياتي وتقديري للجميع وخاصة الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي صاحب الموضوع


----------



## حسان2 (22 مايو 2009)

حسان2 قال:


> الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
> فيما يلي نسخة من:
> 1- astm a615-04 "standard specification fordeformed and plain carbon steel bars for concrete reinforcement"
> 2- astm a0184m-01 " standard specification for welded dformed steel bar mats for concrete reinforcement"
> ...



الأخوات والأخوة الكرام 
يبدو أنه سقط سهوا ارفاق ملف الكود 
AWS D1.4 
الخاص بلحام حديد التسليح والمتوافق مع الكود الأمريكي
في الرابط التالي تجدون نسخة من الكود المذكور
http://www.4shared.com/file/77954041/ed7e099f/D_14.html


----------



## حسان2 (22 مايو 2009)

الأخوات والأحوة الكرام
لمزيد من المعلومات بهذا الخصوص, أرفق ملفين هامين يحويان الأصول الفنية لتفاصيل التسليح واعداد المخطاات التنفيذية "shop drawings" لحديد التسليح, أحدهما وفق الكود البريطاني والآخر وفق الكود الأمريكي ACI 
كما أرفق نسخة من الكود البريطاني الخاص بتفاصيل التسليح BS8666-05 واللذي يعتمد التسليح المصنع وفق الكود BS4449 
1- رابط لـ ACI-SP66-04 DETAILING MANUAL 
http://www.mediafire.com/?mbwlgmzzxlo
2- رابط لـ DETAILING MANUAL وهو وفق الكود البريطاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?e2mmdzdxsdi
والكود البريطاني BS8666-05 في المرفقات


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لا يسعني الا ان اوجة جزيل الشكر لاستاذنا المهندس حسان على هذه المعلومات القيمة وعلى هذه المراجع التي تثري المعرفة والعلم لكل باحث عنها.
وكذلك اشكر ادارة المنتدى والمرقبين على المتابعة والاهتمام بالمواضيع العامة والتي تهم الجميع.
بخصوص ما ذكره المهندس حسان اتفق معه تماما على ان للموضوع شقين فني ومالي وهما متلازمان في النقاش ولن يكون النقاش من اجل النقاش بل من اجل القناعة وترسيخ المفاهيم الصحيحة لطريقة الحوار والنقاش على اساس علمي وهندسي هذا من ناحية ومن ناحية اخرى من اجل الاستفادة من هذا التجمع العربي للمهندسين العرب والاستفادة من خبراتهم وتبادل الخبرات.
وقد ارفقت في الملف المرفق نتائج الفحوصات المخبرية Mechanical Properties لعينتين من حديد التسليح الانشائي Grade 60الاولى لحديد تصنيع الاردن والثانية لحديد تصنيع تركيا ونلاحظ الفرق جليا في Yield Strength واتمنى من لديه نتائج فحوصات ان يقوم بتعبئة الجدول وارفاقة في مشاركته وفي ناهية النقاش ستم مناقشة هذه النتائج .
مع العلم بأن نسبة الكربون في الحديد التركي تتراوح من 0.35 الى 0.39% اما للحديد الاردني فنسبة الكربون لم يتم الفحص الكيميائي لها. واذا تمكنت من الحصول عليها فيتم ارفاقها.
مع تحياتي للجميع​


----------



## Ayman (23 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم رزق
الملف لم يظهر ...


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (23 مايو 2009)

تبارك الله وحوش في المشاركة
ربما يزيدكم جميعا


----------



## حسان2 (23 مايو 2009)

الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
الملف المرفق بمشاركتك الأخيرة يبين فقط نتائج الاختبار الميكانيكي "حد المرونة وحد الانقطاع, yield strength & tensile strength " اذا افترضنا ان الاختبارات تمت وفق متطلبات الكود البريطاني فان النتائج لكليهما تقع ضمن الحدود المقبولة في هذا الكود على الرغم من اختلافهما الكبير باستثناء عينتين من الحديد التركي"من أصل 18 عينة" نسبة التطاول لهما 11 وهي اقل من النسبة الدنيا في الكود البريطاني "12" وجميعها مقبولة في الكود الأمريكي, أما نسبة الكربون فلم تذكر في الجدول ولكنك ذكرت انها في الحديد التركي بين 0.35 و 0.39 فهي خارج الحدود المسموحة في الكود البريطاني, ولكنها مقبولة في الكود الأمريكي.
ولكن لنناقش هذه النتائج بشكل علمي يجب معرفة طريقة اجراء الاختبارات ووفق أي كود تمت, ومن ثم نجري المقارنة مع متطلبات هذا الكود, والاختلاف الكبير بين نوعي الحديد لا يعني ان احدهما لا يطابق كود معين
وفيما يلي صورة عن متطلبات الكود البريطاني الميكانيكية للمقارنة
وأرفق نفس ملف الاكسل بعد اضافة حساب نسبة الاجهادات "Rm/Re "




تقبل تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اتمنى على استناذنا حسان ان يقوم بعمل ملف الاكسل على Office 2003 وذلك عن طريق عمل Save As then choose Office 2003
وذلك لان الملف لم يفتح مع الشكر


----------



## حسان2 (23 مايو 2009)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اتمنى على استناذنا حسان ان يقوم بعمل ملف الاكسل على Office 2003 وذلك عن طريق عمل Save As then choose Office 2003
> وذلك لان الملف لم يفتح مع الشكر



الأخ الكريم رزق حجاوي
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
في الملف المضغوط المرفق يوجد نسحتين لملف الاكسل أحدهما وفق 2003 
وأحب أن اضيف هنا ملاحظة بسيطة وهي أنه في حال نتائج أحد العينات وقعت خارج حدود الكود مع نسبة التسامح فان "الكود البريطاني مثلا" حدد طريقة اعادة التجربة قبل تثبيت أن التسليح موضوع الاختبار لا يتفق مع متطلبات الكود, وفيما يلي النص في الكود البريطاني


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
هذا هو الملف بصيغة 2003 أستاذ رزق حجاوي
والشكر لأستاذنا حسان وأستاذنا رزق حجاوي


----------



## حسان2 (23 مايو 2009)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> هذا هو الملف بصيغة 2003 أستاذ رزق حجاوي
> والشكر لأستاذنا حسان وأستاذنا رزق حجاوي



شكرا للأخ الكريم خالد الأزهري لتكرمه برفع الملف المعدل, وقد سقط مني سهوا رفعه في المشاركة السابقة


----------



## حسان2 (23 مايو 2009)

الأخوات والأخوة الكرام
يبدو أن النص من الكود البريطاني المتعلق بـ: في حال نتائج أحد العينات وقعت خارج حدود الكود مع نسبة التسامح فان "الكود البريطاني مثلا" حدد طريقة اعادة التجربة قبل تثبيت أن التسليح موضوع الاختبار لا يتفق مع متطلبات الكود, والتي كانت مرفقة مع المشاركة رقم 15 , قد مسحت من الموقع بطريق الخطأ لذلك أعدت رفعها هنا, أرجو قبول اعتذاري


----------



## هادي المهندس (24 مايو 2009)

*نتائج الفحص..........*

السلام عليكم

اخينا واستاذنا الكريم م. رزق احببت ان اساهم معك بهذه النتائج المختبريه التي اجريناها للحديد المستخدم في الموقع وهو التركي حيث يتم نوعين من الفحص احدهما Tensile Test AND Bend & Re-bend Test والنتائج المرفقه هي للفحص الاول اكيد علما ان الاقطار المذكوره هي التي تم الفحص عليها بطلب من الاستشاري ..... واتمنى ان تفيدك هذه النتائج .

علما ان هذه مساله خلافيه عانينا منها في بدايه المشروع وتم حلها بما تفضل به الاخ حسان , وهي الرجوع الى الكود المصنع على اساسه الحديد ويتم اجراء الفحوصات عليه كما هو منصوص في الكود .

مع تحياتي


----------



## المساعد 1 (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر...................


----------



## adel rabie (8 أغسطس 2009)

بالطبع كل من المواصفات الأمريكية والأنجليزية مقبولة ألا انه في بعض المناطق يفضل تطبيق واحدة دون الأخرى ففي المناطق المعرضة للزلازل يفضل تطبيق المواصفات الأمريكية حيث انه يتطلب ان تكون العلاقة بين اجهاد الخضوع واجهاد الكسر لاتقل عن 1.25 وهذا يعطي اهمية خاصة لنقطة المطاوعية للحديد ductilty على العكس من الموصفات الأنجليزية التي لاتعطي اي اهمية لهذه النقطة .
ام في المناطق الغير معرضة للزلازل أو الزلزل يكون فيها ضعيف فلابأس من استخام اي منالمواصفتين


----------



## عاصم الهدار (30 يناير 2010)

باركم الله فيكم و جزاكم الله كل خير علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سعيد رضوان محمد (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على كودات التفاصيل الانشائية
جزاك اللة عنا خيرا 
سعيد رضوان


----------



## hassanaki (17 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Ayman (24 مارس 2010)

ما زلنا نستفيد من مشاركاتكم القديمة 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم الى يوم القيامة


----------



## إبراهيم كف (19 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . شكرا لجميع الأخوة المهندسين الزملاء على هذه المعلومات القيمة .


----------



## جوجة دانية (30 مايو 2010)

tanks to all


----------



## hassanaki (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس المدني أ (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخوتي المهندسين نشكركم علي هذا النقاش المهم وعلي كل المعلومات القيمة حيث ان أنواع الحديد في الاسواق موجودة بجميع الانواع فمنها التركي الاردني الصيني إلخ وان واحد من المهندسين الذي اعاني مشكلة في نسبة الكربون المرتفعة بحديد التسليح والتي ترواح بين .304
ولكن وجدت بعض المعلومات في ASTM a706 والتي تترواح بها نسبة الكربون .33


----------



## عاشق السهر (9 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على معلوماتكم القيمه


----------



## مهندس نادرج (7 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الكم مجرد متابعتى استفذت كتيير منكم


----------



## فادي فدفد (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السادة المهندسان رزق وحسان2
شكراَ لكم على هذه المعلومات القيّمة وأرد أن أستشيركم بموضوع اختبارات حديد التسليح
أخذنا عشر عينات من كميّة حديد موردة للمشروع وبعد الفحص كانت النتائج التالية
عينتان بحدود 3800 كغ/سم2
ست عينات ضمن حدود 4100 - 4500 كغ/سم2
عينتان تجاوزتا حدود 4650 كغ/سم2
والسوال الأول كيف يتم تحديد عدد العينات الواجب اختبارها لكل قطر
السؤال الثاني كيف نقيّم النتائج السابقة هل هي مقبولة أم مرفوضة ؟ ولماذا ؟ وهل يوجد كود يحدد هذا التقييم
السؤال الثالث : من الطبيعي أن تكون العينتان الأوليتان مرفوضتان ولكن ماذا عن العينات العينتان الأخيرتان ذات الحدود العالية
علماّ بأنَّ التصميم قد أخذ بعين الآعتبار Fy=4000
وشكرأَ لكم على ماتبذلانه من جهد


----------



## إكرامي سيد أحمد (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هي الاختبارات التي تجرى على حديد التسليح؟


----------



## فرجاني عبد الرحمن (9 يناير 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر للمساهمين في المنتدى و القائمين عليه جزاهم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فرجاني عبد الرحمن (9 يناير 2011)

فحص الثني للحديد جريد 60 بيتم على اي زاويه 90 والا180


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (9 يناير 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررين


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم زملائنا الكرام :
و كل الشكر للأستاذ رزق على هذه المشاركة .
حاولت جاهدا منذ البدء المشاركة و لكن كانت الملفات كبيرة 
لذلك اضطررت لرفعه على الفور شير .
حيث توجد صور توضح اجهزة اختبار الحديد من الناحية الكيميائية 
و الميكانيكية . فقد قمنا بالاختبارات أثر انهيار احد المنشآت المعدنية 
و ذلك أثناء التنفيذ بظروف جوية غير عادية من سرعة رياح حيث وصلت 
لاكثر من 120 كم بالساعة . إنهيار المنشأ كان بالقص .
و أثناء تجارب الانعطاف انهارت عينة و انكسرت ستشاهدونها بالصور .
كما انه هناك صور تبين التركيب الكيميائي للحديد . و صور تبين منحني الشد .
و صور تبين فحص التشوه أو التطاول 
أتمنى ان تعجبكم . و إليكم الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/1b6kSmle/steel_test.html


----------



## ملك الخرسانه (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عملت اختبارات الشد للحديد في المعمل :
التركي- الصيني- الدنماركي 
فوجدت ان التركي والدنماركي اقل قوه من الصيني ( في القطع والاستطاله )
وان شاالله نكون عندي النتائج برفقها


----------



## ابورنيم (11 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## بن دحمان (12 يناير 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## Abd alhaleem (15 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
كل الشكر على هذه المشاركات القيمة
اريد معرفة معدل التحميل (سرعة الفحص) لحديد التسليح وهل يتغير بتغير القطر
وما هو طول النموذج المطلوب ؟؟ 

شكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## Mohamed laith (19 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## Abu Laith (24 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير معلومات قيمة وتستحق الانتباه ...... والشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## المهندس 84 (23 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ما معنى grade 40 و grade 60 في مواصفات حديد التسليح للبنايات
واين يستخدم كل نوع منها؟
يرجى الاجابة بالسرعة الممكنة لاني حصلت فحص (مطابق للمواصفة grade 40 وغير مطابق للمواصفة grade 60) ولا اعلم اين يستخدم النوعان .


----------



## رزق حجاوي (23 يوليو 2012)

المهندس 84 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما معنى grade 40 و grade 60 في مواصفات حديد التسليح للبنايات
> واين يستخدم كل نوع منها؟
> يرجى الاجابة بالسرعة الممكنة لاني حصلت فحص (مطابق للمواصفة grade 40 وغير مطابق للمواصفة grade 60) ولا اعلم اين يستخدم النوعان .


السلام عليكم
عليك الرجوع للمخططات التصميمية فهي التي توضح اماكن الاستخدام ، وان كان لا يفضل استخدام نوعين من الحديد لعدم حصول مشاكل تنفيذية.
اما الاستخدام الشائع لحديد grade 40 فهو للكانات فقط .


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا مهندس رزق


----------



## Mohamed laith (20 مارس 2016)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه


----------

